# Lower Montauk Branch



## PennsyFan (Nov 19, 2003)

What train covers the Lower Montauk? Which "city terminal" does it use? I have checked the LIRR schedule for the Montauk branch and trains run through to Hunterspoint Ave from Jamaica, but not to Long Island City, and I believe, although I may be wrong, that the junction of the main line and the Lower Montauk is east of Hunterspoint Avenue station. I am looking to cover this mileage, as its close to home (I live in New York) and becauseI'm what might be called an urban mileage collector. One of my sub-interests is to find different ways of getting between Penn Station and Grand Central besides the obvious. I'm working on one now that ties in the Hudson-Bergen light rail and the NY Waterway ferry system, and if I can find a way to add the Lower Montauk that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## AlanB (Nov 19, 2003)

PennsyFan,

There are only two possible trains that could work for you in your endeavor. Both trains run on the Oyster Bay branch on weekdays only. One is a peak morning inbound train from Oyster Bay train #507 leaving OB at 7:13 AM, arriving at Jamaica at 8:09 AM, leaving Jamaica at 8:11 AM and arriving Long Island City at 8:34 AM.

The other is afternoon peak train #560. This one leaves LIC at 4:54 PM, arrives Jamaica at 5:16 PM, leaves Jamaica at 5:19 and arrives OB at 6:15 PM.

*Please note:* I'm basing this upon the fact that these are the only two trains that go between Jamaica and LIC without stopping at HP. I have no absolute information which states that these trains do indeed run on the Lower Montauk (LM). It is possible that these trains do run on the mainline without stopping at HP. Finally you should also be aware that even if these trains do run on the LM, they no longer stop at any of the stations that were on the LM. If they do use the LM, they run express. The LIRR eliminated all stops on the LM a few years back.

Moving on to your other question, you are correct the junction of the LM and the mainline is just past or west of the HP station and just prior to entering the LIC station.

By the way just as an FYI, there are 4 peak inbound trains that do make passenger stops at both HP and LIC, along with 4 peak outbound trains that one can board at LIC and HP. All other HP trains do not carry passengers to/from LIC.


----------



## tp49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Learn something new every day, as I never knew that you could run a train from HP to LIC. Then again I've only been to HP once around a decade ago, and have not been fortunate enough yet to catch the Lower Montauk, hopefully one day in the future. I heard that the Richmond Hill station is still there but just a remnant but not as bad as the old Union Hall Street station (just east of the Jamaica station on the Main Lineon the north side of the tracks platforn with stair cutouts).


----------



## AlanB (Nov 20, 2003)

tp49 said:


> Learn something new every day, as I never knew that you could run a train from HP to LIC. Then again I've only been to HP once around a decade ago, and have not been fortunate enough yet to catch the Lower Montauk, hopefully one day in the future. I heard that the Richmond Hill station is still there but just a remnant but not as bad as the old Union Hall Street station (just east of the Jamaica station on the Main Lineon the north side of the tracks platforn with stair cutouts).


Yup, those two lines merge less than 1/4 of a mile from the HP station. There is a grade crossing, then the merger, then another grade crossing and then you are into the LIC area.

This is how passeneger from both lines used to reach the ferries to Manhattan, at least until the tunnels under the East River were built.

LIC also has a small yard, which holds some of the HP/LIC trains during the day. Other morning trains return to Jamaica and then come back for their evening runs.


----------

